# Why is he crying?



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

My poor puppy. He is a 13 year old chiweenie mix. While we were out of town, my brother's dog snapped at him once. Unfortunately, one tooth punctured poor Oscar's eye. He had surgery yesterday and was picked up from the vet this morning.

Why did he cry and yelp all the way home? He sounded horrible. They had given him pain meds (a shot) this morning when they opened, so only about 30 minutes before I got him. He sat on my lap, cone and all, and just cried and cried until we got home. I carried him in and he quieted down, peed, ate, took his antibiotic and is with his boy. Do you think he was really hurting? or scared? or hallucinating? I really hate this.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with this but when I had lucky spayed, my vet told me that the anesthetic wearing off would probably make her cry, not too much because she would be in pain but because its a natural reaction/effect of the anesthetic, she cried for hours after i brought her home and i started to worry but it was only the drugs wearing off ... sorry I can't help much. I hope oscar gets better soon


----------

